# Paint Chips on Plastic Front Bumper



## Bwb1179 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi all,

I have been noticing that the paint is chipping on the plastic bumper of my '13 Cruze. What do I need to buy in order to fix these chips and how do I go about fixing them? I have about 3 quarter sized chips and a few smaller ones here and there.

Thanks!

-Bwb1179


----------



## Bwb1179 (Sep 2, 2017)

Anyone have any input?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You may have to wait a day or two.


----------



## Bwb1179 (Sep 2, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> You may have to wait a day or two.


Posted over a week ago so I figured id Bump


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruze bumper repair

How to repair your own minor bumper scratch

paint scratch fix


----------

